# Depot4u.com - requesting pictures of front and back of credit card



## NamCap (Jan 22, 2016)

I placed an order on 12/21 for 2 sky3ds+ cards, got billed for the purchases via my credit card. Assuming the items were shipped,I waited to receive them. On 1/5 i received an odd email from [email protected], A rep named May Liang. She said my item did not ship yet and if i still wanted it, I'd have to take pictures of the front and back of the credit card i used along with my ID and email them back to her. I told her to cancel my order at that point.

Has anyone ever done business with depot4u? If so is it normal for them to request such sensitive info in such an insecure manner?


----------



## scottsan (Jan 23, 2016)

I've ordered from Depot4U.  They are legit, but I wonder why you need to send a pic of your credit card.  They should do Western Union right?


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jan 23, 2016)

It seems like their trying to get you to submit your credit card information indirectly, so they will use it without your permission.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jan 23, 2016)

They only have to resort to that if the OP's order is likely his/her first international order.  Depending on the card branding, they will flat out deny all international orders until you call the 800 number until you tell that to lift the restriction.

In any case the OP should be the one calling the card number and telling them to remove that restriction if that is the case, then tell depot4U to cancel the order and the OP place another order for the items canceled.


---

If the card you used was a prepaid card you bought, they don't work on international orders period, only for domestic use only.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 24, 2016)

*NO! NEVER EVER DO THIS! THEY WILL STEAL YOUR CARD DETAILS.*


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 24, 2016)

NamCap said:


> I placed an order on 12/21 for 2 sky3ds+ cards, got billed for the purchases via my credit card. Assuming the items were shipped,I waited to receive them. On 1/5 i received an odd email from [email protected], A rep named May Liang. She said my item did not ship yet and if i still wanted it, I'd have to take pictures of the front and back of the credit card i used along with my ID and email them back to her. I told her to cancel my order at that point.
> 
> Has anyone ever done business with depot4u? If so is it normal for them to request such sensitive info in such an insecure manner?


Some websites will ask for pictures of the card to prevent fraud, it's not uncommon. You can censor out most of the card number (like everything except 4 digits) if you are worried, this is what I do when sites ask for a picture of my card, and they still accept it.


mech said:


> *NO! NEVER EVER DO THIS! THEY WILL STEAL YOUR CARD DETAILS.*


You don't have to give them all the details, you can censor out most of the card number.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 30, 2016)

I've never heard of that.  If you provide the security code than you shouldn't need to send them any pics of your card.


----------

